# Instant Jailbreak for iPhone and iPod touch



## bball2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Have you guys heard about this:

Instant Jailbreak for iPhone and iPod touch - The Unofficial Apple Weblog (TUAW)

Sounds pretty promising, a bunch of people over at Hofo tried it with great success. Seems to use a major browser vulnerability to let you unlock / jailbreak your iPhone / iPod touch.

The url: jailbreakme.com


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

My touch was already Jailbreaked (Jailbroken?)

But I ran this too. Just to get to the same place.  

Stupid easy....


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

yeah, i got my iPoT yesterday and it has been jailbroken. it makes things so much more fun! =) i used iJailbreak.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

A friend of mine is big on finding a reader for his books; he has them stored at text files. His cheap PDA just broke and wants to use an iPod Touch to do so.

Will Jailbreak allow him to transfer text files to the Touch and read them? My thought is that if you can run Safari, then at the least he could load the book into a browser and do so. However, this could cause a memory crash. Are there any text reader software available to do so? Could iWork or something be installed to allow him to do so?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

There is an eBook reader for the iPhone (I use it) and it probably works with the iPod Touch as well:

http://code.google.com/p/iphoneebooks/

Should be available in Installer.app (I can't confirm since I install apps manually).


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> A friend of mine is big on finding a reader for his books; he has them stored at text files. His cheap PDA just broke and wants to use an iPod Touch to do so.
> 
> Will Jailbreak allow him to transfer text files to the Touch and read them? My thought is that if you can run Safari, then at the least he could load the book into a browser and do so. However, this could cause a memory crash. Are there any text reader software available to do so? Could iWork or something be installed to allow him to do so?
> 
> ...


Yup! If he jailbreaks his Touch, and has Installer.app, he will be able to access all the apps/sources available. This includes Books, an app for ebooks, and there's even a PDF Viewer. I haven't tested either of them out, but I am see them as available for download, along with a bunch of ebooks to choose from.


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm a little confused .. i've got a 1.0.2 iphone and i unlocked/jailbroke it some time ago ..

if i want the 1.1.1 firmware, do i just go to iTunes and get it to update and then go to that jailbreakme website?

does updating the firmware to 1.1.1 affect the unlocked nature of my phone?
also, won't updating to 1.1.1 "brick" the phone? how do you actually get to the website through safari?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Sweet! I'll pass on the info...now regarding "if he has installer.app" on his Touch.... do some have it and some don't? Are does the process require him to find installer.app and load it?

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

i can't say specifically, because i haven't tried all methods of jailbreaking. i've only used iJailbreak, which i know installs Installer.app for you plus all the iPhone apps. if your friend plans on using touchFree or Jailbreakme, then i'm not sure.


----------



## gennybeans (Oct 25, 2007)

j3tang said:


> i'm a little confused .. i've got a 1.0.2 iphone and i unlocked/jailbroke it some time ago ..
> 
> if i want the 1.1.1 firmware, do i just go to iTunes and get it to update and then go to that jailbreakme website?
> 
> ...


here's more information about what you're asking. i can't really expand on much seeing as i don't have an iPhone.

http://www.tuaw.com/2007/10/08/announcing-a-preliminary-iphone-1-1-1-jailbreak/


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

j3tang said:


> i'm a little confused .. i've got a 1.0.2 iphone and i unlocked/jailbroke it some time ago ..
> 
> if i want the 1.1.1 firmware, do i just go to iTunes and get it to update and then go to that jailbreakme website?
> 
> ...


Well if you already unlocked your 1.0.2 using anysim or those unlockers then I suggest DO NOT UPDATE to 1.1.1 it will brick your iphone like those who updated when 1.1.1 was released. If you want to update it, you need to revirginized your phone which basically re-locking it bringing it to factory settings. Only then can you update your iphone to 1.1.1 without bricking it. 

If you want to used safari to use jailbreakme or something similar you need to enter contacts. By doing the steps indicated in jailbreakme.com I cant remember the exact sequence but something like this *#307# call, remove, press 0, answer, hold, decline. Then you'll enter contacts/phone. create a new contact (any name would do) add a url prefs://1F then save the contact. just click the contact's homepage, it'll open settings, setup your wifi and maybe turn off the auto off or something. Restart your iphone, do the steps all over again but instead of prefs://1F use http : //w ww .jailbreakme . c om instead. It will open safari. scroll to the bottom. Then wait, have a snack or lunch. It might not work on the first try but do it again until it work. For me worked on the 5th I guess lol


----------



## j3tang (Dec 18, 2005)

:clap: 
it's impressive you remembered all that ...

but ..... i think i'll just stick with me 1.0.2 then ... it sounds like a big mess still ..  i'll just hold off and check back later to see if there are more .... er .... easier ways

thanks for the help


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

j3tang said:


> :clap:
> it's impressive you remembered all that ...
> 
> but ..... i think i'll just stick with me 1.0.2 then ... it sounds like a big mess still ..  i'll just hold off and check back later to see if there are more .... er .... easier ways
> ...


Well I did it last night and I have to say it was kinda scary. Its actually kinda staright forward but stuff do happen like an error in revirginizing, 300mb error (happened to mine but there's a fix), etc... Overall there's pretty much no major difference, just some minor ones.


----------

